
Samsung says Galaxy Tab sales are “quite smooth” | Samsung Hub - apress
http://www.samsunghub.com/2011/02/01/samsung-wants-to-clear-the-air-says-galaxy-tab-sales-are-quite-smooth/
======
apress
This reminds me so much of the old Emily Litella character that Gilda radner
used to play on the Weekend Updated segment of SNL!

